# Memphis



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what the set ups are? Thx.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody know which property is being used for which stake?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I think Open is at Milton's. Triple-2 retired and honor.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

45 back to the second in the Open.


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

Open callbacks. 1,2,4,5,8,12,13,14,17,19,22,23,24,26,28,30,32,35,36,37,38,39,40,43,45,47,48,51,52,55, 56,58,60,61,62,65,66,67,68,69,70,72,73,75,76. Land blind in the morning. Rotation is 16.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark Miles won the Derby with Bugsy... Congats Mark!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Bobby Lane got 4th in the Derby. Mark Smith Jammed with Bob Kennon's dog Duke.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Eleven dogs back to the water marks in the Open.

The only ones I know are 14- Ruben and 72-Ali.


----------



## Faststeel (Mar 22, 2012)

Any word on the am


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

19 to water blind. Don't have #'s.


----------



## Thomas Running (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone know the results of the Derby and Qual? Thanks


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Mark Medford won the Open with Mollie. Congrats Mark!


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Any word on the Am and 2-Res. jam in the open?

Thanks.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Just got a call. Ali wins the Am. Getting the placements second hand so I don't have any other information.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wahooh. Way to go Ali.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mark and Bobbie, on the Open and AM WINS! 

rita


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_A HUGE congrats to Mark, Suzanne, Mollie & Ace on a GREAT weekend!!_

_Mollie's Open win qualifies her for the National Am and gives her her FC!_

_We are very happy for you!!_
_Paul, Jennifer & Ashley_


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Am placements:
1st #17 Ali/Bobby Lane
2nd #51 Ace/Mark Medford
3rd #47 Porky/John Kabbes
4th # 46 Keeper/JamieWoodson
Rj ?????????
Jams 4/7/19/24/37 ?????

Congrats to all!


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone have info on how the Q went?


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

L Magee said:


> Am placements:
> 1st #17 Ali/Bobby Lane
> 2nd #51 Ace/Mark Medford
> 3rd #37 Miah/Stephen Ritter
> ...


I think this is a typo for 3rd - According to EE, 3rd place went to John Kabbes and Porky - congrats to all who placed and finished.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Steve, Thanks for correcting my error.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well then good job Mr. John on the 3rd.


----------

